# European and PGA Tour General Chat Thread 2016 season



## Tongo (Feb 21, 2016)

Not sure whether this will take off but it might be worth having a general thread for the two main tours etc. 

So, an interesting final round in LA with Rory in contention after Jordan's early exit whilst it was surprising to see Danny Willett throw in a couple of poor rounds in Malaysia after a decent start.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2016)

Definitely a fun evening ahead in the US, plenty of big names near the top of the leaderboard. Bubba, DJ, Rory all got decent chances and Riviera a fun golf course, first time to see how Adam Scott fares with the short putter under pressure and quite like Matsuyamas chances from a few back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

Willet was suffering badly with flu from the second round


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2016)

Adam Scott seems to have adjusted to that short putter pretty well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Adam Scott seems to have adjusted to that short putter pretty well
		
Click to expand...

He does. Good to see as he's a great player. Have a sneaky feeling he may go close in one of the majors this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Adam Scott seems to have adjusted to that short putter pretty well
		
Click to expand...

The new putter is supposed to weight a damn lot - can see him missing a few to the left when it's not going well but good to see he is getting confident with the normal putter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

On the European tour so pleased to see Brett Rumford back after serious illness last year. He practices at the club now and a gain and is a top guy.


----------



## Siren (Feb 21, 2016)

If Rory could putt he would be untouchable


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2016)

Struggling to feel any interest in the European Tour without the Fantasy League running....


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Watching Rory play golf is like watching Jimmy White play snooker.

Pots unbelievable balls but you sit there expecting him to miss a black off the spot.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 21, 2016)

Rory needs to sharpen his wedges and putting. Not by loads just find some consistency.... Hes trying to be tiger and rattle everything in but he just isnt that good on the green.

Adam Scott has gone into meltdown


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 22, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Watching Rory play golf is like watching Jimmy White play snooker.

Pots unbelievable balls but you sit there expecting him to miss a black off the spot.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put....or is that putt :whoo:


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2016)

Sergio making a good start.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 25, 2016)

IainP said:



			Sergio making a good start.
		
Click to expand...

Solid round from Shane Lowry as well.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 25, 2016)

I've had the golf on in the background since midday and all I have heard is them talking about how windy it is. It is only just now that I have seen that they are talking about 15mph on some parts of the course. The way they have been talking all day you'd think it was blowing at about 40mph.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 25, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I've had the golf on in the background since midday and all I have heard is them talking about how windy it is. It is only just now that I have seen that they are talking about 15mph on some parts of the course. The way they have been talking all day you'd think it was blowing at about 40mph.
		
Click to expand...

Am impressed with how much of a meal.they're making out of "these conditions".


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 25, 2016)

Wind didn't bother cejka :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 26, 2016)

What is going on with Rory's putting? He's had a shocker the last few weeks


----------



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What is going on with Rory's putting? He's had a shocker the last few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Looks too mechanical and stabby to me, like he's trying to hit positions and keep angles rather than just roll the ball.

A lot of his short misses seem to be right, like he's trying to guide the ball and leaving the right hand slightly open.

It's all relative though, he's still a better putter than 99.99% of us.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, tends to leave his club face open quite a lot, particularly on putts between 5 and 8 feet. He's actually pretty good from distance, but when he's get into the area where the likes of Spieth, Day and Rickie are draining putts he struggles. Needs to  get it sorted if he's going to win a major this year.

Rickie is absolute class. Played tremendous golf last night, could easily have shot 6 or 7 under if a few putts went his way. He's winning at least 1 major this year.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 26, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What is going on with Rory's putting? He's had a shocker the last few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Seems way too mechanical following Stockton's approach. He's naturally a streaky putter and should just stay patient and let it happen. In my very humble opinion of course.


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rickie is playing the best golf of the top 4 so far this season. If he keeps it up he should be looking to win at least one of the majors this year.

Hope he does, he's a very good ambassador for the sport. Even after losing the play-off to Matsuyama the other week, heard he had stayed behind for a while signing autographs for all the kids. Class act.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 26, 2016)

Rory's 3 stab on the 18th....yuk.

I hope he sorts it out. I wonder if there's a point at which he ditches Stockton and finds someone else with a different approach to see if it works better for him. I don't think one size fits all for putting, and if it isn't working, stop doing it.

It's not impossible to change for the better. After all, look at Sergio - he was shocking a few years back. He'll never be Speith, but at least he seems to have something that works well enough to get him round the course. Ironically, they showed some stats on the Golf Channel that suggested that his ball striking is now pants! That's golf, I guess.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 26, 2016)

^^

I said this the other day. He cannot putt and he isnt tiger on the greens. 
He really shouldnt be missing those putts every week on tour. He doesn't look close to winning a major this year which is a real  shame since Speith looks rattled. If Speith isnt holing putts he's never going to be in contention and he just isnt at the moment.

Rory is by far the most frustrating golfer to watch. Im a huge fan but he drives me bloody mad !


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			^^

I said this the other day. He cannot putt and he isnt tiger on the greens. 
He really shouldnt be missing those putts every week on tour. He doesn't look close to winning a major this year which is a real  shame since Speith looks rattled. *If Speith isnt holing putts he's never going to be in contention and he just isnt at the moment*.

Rory is by far the most frustrating golfer to watch. Im a huge fan but he drives me bloody mad !
		
Click to expand...

Really? He missed the cut after 1 bad round in his last tournament, but before that he had a solid top 25 at Pebble, had a top 5 in Abu Dhabi and blew the field away by 8 shots at the Hyundai shooting 30 under par, becoming only the 2nd player to reach that score in a PGA Tour tournament. So how exactly is he looking rattled?

There also seems to be this irritating myth going round on the net about Jordan relying on his putting. It simply isn't true. Last year he was ranked 8th in putting on the PGA Tour, but ranked 4th tee to green. His putting was good, but his play tee-to-green was exceptional. His tee-to-green strokes gained average was beaten only by Bubba, Stenson and Furyk.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 26, 2016)

It's a fact that speith was top of the pile in ball striking last year. 

However...I still think that the short stick is the key. It's so important psychologically to putt well. You walk to the next tee with a spring in the old step. Imvvvho, if his putting returns to earth this year, the rest of his game will come under more pressure and will suffer as a consequence. 

And yes, I'm sure he's really worried about what I think.


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 26, 2016)

Speith was never in contention in his top 25 and 5th place finish. Had a great final round that glossed over the fact he played pretty poorly in the first three rounds. 

Like what has been said above, when his putting isn't quite there his longer game starts to suffer a little as well. For a player of his quality his wedge play seems pretty average compared to the others at the top.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 26, 2016)

If speith didnt hole ridiculous amount of putts last year theres no chance he would of had the year he did.
Nobody looks at him and goes wow that guy is amazing Tee to green. The only way he can dominate s field is if he putts well and that means holing out.
Just my opinion. I dont think he will win a major this year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2016)

He might not "look" amazing tee-to-green, whatever that means, but the facts don't lie. He was one of the top 5 players in the world last year tee-to-green. Sure, his putting helped, but he put himself in the position to make so many putts with his superb ball striking. Spieth is a class player. He will win again this year, and will contend in the majors, as he has the last 2 years.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 26, 2016)

You know what I mean. Rory looks amazing tee to green, Speith doesnt - he cannot tear a course apart like Rory and Bubba do. 
Speiths extremely consistent which is backed up by his stats as you have mentioned but for me his X-factor is his putting. If that fails him he hasnt got a chance.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 26, 2016)

IMO, Spieths ball striking is at his best as a consequence of great ability with the putter. On his best days (which there were A LOT in 2015!!) he holes out for birdie from 20ft, goes to the next tee confident, puts it down the middle. He then doesn't put himself on too much pressure to get it stone dead as he backs himself from almost anywhere on the green. So he finds the middle of the green, and holes out from 30ft, and so on...

On the rounds I have seen him score poorly, he misses a couple of putts and then tries too hard from there, gets frustrated and loses shots in all areas. I think this will massively improve with experience, but time will tell. It will be very interesting to see how he handles the inevitable regression to the norm with his putter, whenever that may be!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			You know what I mean. Rory looks amazing tee to green, Speith doesnt - he cannot tear a course apart like Rory and Bubba do. 
Speiths extremely consistent which is backed up by his stats as you have mentioned but for me his X-factor is his putting. If that fails him he hasnt got a chance.
		
Click to expand...

He can though, and he has. You don't shoot -30 in a tournament, or -18 at Augusta without being able to tear up a course. He might not have a pretty swing like Rory, or monster drives like Bubba, but he gets the job done. He's incredibly consistent and a fantastic ball striker. He constantly puts himself in excellent positions and then, unlike Rory has the putting game to back it up. I definitely agree that the strongest element of Jordan's game is his putting, but you don't win tournaments, especially with the scores he wins tournaments with (-30 this year, his Masters score) without being able to seriously tear up a course.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2016)

Louis Oosthuizen looking in good form down under at the ISPS Handa International.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 27, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			If speith didnt hole ridiculous amount of putts last year theres no chance he would of had the year he did.
Nobody looks at him and goes wow that guy is amazing Tee to green. The only way he can dominate s field is if he putts well and that means holing out.
Just my opinion. I dont think he will win a major this year.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody ever has an amazing year without holing an ridiculous number of putts


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2016)

Vijay Singh off to a bit of a flyer as well in the States. 53 and still mixing it on tour!


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2016)

Until the 4 putt.

All going on now. Plugged ball within hazard mark. Adam Scott hitting 2 in a row into water.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 28, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Vijay Singh off to a bit of a flyer as well in the States. 53 and still mixing it on tour!
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Until the 4 putt.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, @ 200/1 he was worth Â£2.50 e/w after 3 holes yesterday and had the potential to return a little bit for me. Needs another stormer today now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 28, 2016)

good to see Louis back in the winners circle again ,really iffy first putt on the last but he won thats all he cares about.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 28, 2016)

The poacher said:



			good to see Louis back in the winners circle again ,really iffy first putt on the last but he won thats all he cares about.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Glad he's shaved the beard off as well!


----------



## pendodave (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to tonight's choke-athon.

I really like both players, but over the last few holes I can only watch through my fingers. 

If you're the leader in the clubhouse, how many do you need to be behind before its safe to be packing the clubs away and driving to the airport??

On a positive note, it's good to see two guys who have struggled with their putting turn it around somewhat. Gives hope to us all.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 28, 2016)

really hope Sergio can pull it off ,but im thinking Scott will be too strong for him ,and i dont like Scott,dont know why but i think its the way he thought he had won the masters before he had actually won it.
 c`mon SERG.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 28, 2016)

It will certainly be an interesting night, I'm hoping the Sergio wins it.


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2016)

Scott looks to have wrapped it with tee shot at 17


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2016)

Some effort to win a tournament with a quad on your card!!!! 

Poor night for Garcia, never ever put any real pressure on Scott


----------



## snell (Feb 28, 2016)

Great to see Adam Scott on form again. The best swing in golf for me...just needs to keep that putter hot


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 29, 2016)

Was a hard one - I really wanted Sergio to win but Scott's swing is a thing of beauty and to get the short putter under control and win is a fantastic way of silencing his critics so still happy!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 29, 2016)

So, the two main tours move on to Doral and the first big gathering of all the major players. Should be interesting what with Jordan and Rory both missing cuts recently and Jason Day having a quiet start to the year.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 29, 2016)

i will take Day to beat both Rory and Spieth ,but Ricky to beat all three.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 29, 2016)

Doral will have to go some to match the Honda at the weekend.  Superb show put on by scotty and sergio, especially on the Saturday. More of the same please lads!


----------



## Dave3498 (Feb 29, 2016)

I downloaded the PGA Tour app to watch the last two tournaments live on my IPad.  I'm reasonably pleased with the coverage so far.  It does enable me to watch the golf and listen to the commentators through a headphone without being totally divorced from the other normal activities in the sitting room, that is, I can watch the TV at the same time.  I'm looking forward  the watching the next tournament.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 29, 2016)

Dave3498 said:



			I downloaded the PGA Tour app to watch the last two tournaments live on my IPad.  I'm reasonably pleased with the coverage so far.  It does enable me to watch the golf and listen to the commentators through a headphone without being totally divorced from the other normal activities in the sitting room, that is, I can watch the TV at the same time.  I'm looking forward  the watching the next tournament.
		
Click to expand...

presumably you either live in the states or use a vpn?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2016)

Doral is interesting and I think this is where Day and others start to come to life. I actually think Lowry is going to have a big week


----------



## Dave3498 (Feb 29, 2016)

Neither.  The site is not perfect, it covers featured groups on the first two days, and featured holes on the weekend.  Some final rounds are not available because they have been purchased by other broadcasters, but throughout the week, I do get to see most, if not all, players.  It costs Â£29.99 for a year, but it doesn't include any Majors or the Ryder Cup.

This is a reply to Pendodave's post earlier today.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 29, 2016)

I heard a stat about Spieth's putting that said that his hole-out percentage isn't massively better than anyone else from 10-15 feet BUT...

He holes more birdie putts from that distance than anyone else, and by a mile. Other pros hole enough of those length of putts to save par, or even bogey sometimes, but he out-performs them all when it comes to birdie conversion at that range.

Something to do with the psychology of the possibility of losing shots being a greater motivation than the prospect of gaining shots. Fear of failure is a greater driver than potential success, even in the heads of elite players.

That's the thing that sets him apart. I almost always expect him to make a birdie, given half a chance.  With Rory, I'm always waiting for the 3-putt.

None of which matters, particularly, because I hope Rickie cleans up this year. Fully agree that he's playing the best golf of the top 4 so far, even allowing for his weekend nightmare. I hope he wins at least one major this year.


----------



## Dave3498 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just waiting for my PGA Tour live broadcast to kick-in to watch Spieth, Rory and Day as the featured group.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 3, 2016)

Some really good groupings. Spieth, Rory and Day. Fowler, Watson and Stenson; Scott, D Johnson and Rose. Should be a good watch tonight.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 3, 2016)

Dark horse this week - Haas


----------



## Dave3498 (Mar 3, 2016)

Seems like it's not going to be available on the PGA Tour Live site.  I just get the message that video is not available in my area.  Sad.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 3, 2016)

Dave3498 said:



			Seems like it's not going to be available on the PGA Tour Live site.  I just get the message that video is not available in my area.  Sad.
		
Click to expand...


http://www.stream2watch.co/sports/golf/wgc-cadillac-championship-2016-live-stream-march-03


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2016)

sportsbob said:



			Dark horse this week - Haas
		
Click to expand...

Dark horse-Black Beauty

Tip for the week Dustin Johnson


----------



## Dave3498 (Mar 3, 2016)

Replying to Ruff-driver. 

Have you any experience of the site, and how much does it cost?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 3, 2016)

Rory  doing ok at Doral ,-3 thru 8
Willet even better -4 thru 9


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 4, 2016)

Is it me or does the course look pretty empty 
Rory looking really good. 

No idea how Scott piercy is leading. 
His scrambling was amazing!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2016)

Whatever Mickelson's coach is doing with him is really working. Could be a good major bet this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Whatever Mickelson's coach is doing with him is really working. Could be a good major bet this year
		
Click to expand...

Keeping it in play from the tee seems to be a very big improvement - iron approach play imperious


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 4, 2016)

Casey is ripping it up at the moment ,-6 on the day and looking good.


----------



## snell (Mar 4, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Casey is ripping it up at the moment ,-6 on the day and looking good.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame he won't be at the Ryder Cup


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2016)

snell said:



			It's a shame he won't be at the Ryder Cup
		
Click to expand...

Not if he doesn't want to be there it isn't, you make your bed and all that...


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 4, 2016)

Mickleson looks much more stable in his long game. 
Extremely promising and I don't think anybody would not love to see him win the US Open


----------



## snell (Mar 4, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not if he doesn't want to be there it isn't, you make your bed and all that...
		
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying. But I'd rather see a European team with him in it.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 4, 2016)

Mickelson's wheels come off again.
Great rounds by Scott,Johnson and Mcilroy.
Hope Willett can improve,great to see him in there with the best in the world.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 5, 2016)

Just seen that stat about balls in the water at doral. 

Not or even halfway in the second round and there's been 81 balls in the water. Baring in mind there was only 48 players who started the tournament. 
Madness.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2016)

nailed it said:



*Mickelson's wheels come off again.*
Great rounds by Scott,Johnson and Mcilroy.
Hope Willett can improve,great to see him in there with the best in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, almost immediately after I posted how well he was playing! Sorry Phil


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 5, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Just seen that stat about balls in the water at doral. 

Not or even halfway in the second round and there's been 81 balls in the water. Baring in mind there was only 48 players who started the tournament. 
Madness.
		
Click to expand...


     66 players started the tournament ,only 65 remaining after Snedeker pulled out with sore ribs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2016)

It's a joy to watch Rory in this mood


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Rory in sublime form but Scott starting to make it easy.Liking the way Casey is swinging


----------



## nailed it (Mar 5, 2016)

A good round from Sergio to go to -5.
Willett slipping after a double,great stuff from Mcilroy.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 5, 2016)

Great to watch Rory with his confidence back. Getting into trouble and still making birdies. Just lovely.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 5, 2016)

Fowler 4 birdies and an eight.
Well done Danny Willett,3 birdies to get him back to -7.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 5, 2016)

Did casey just win a car?

Hope it's not the 1L model instead


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Rory has looked to close to his best again. Heard them saying the greens are slightly slower that usual, his putting has been amazing so maybe it's a factor.

After bigging up Rickie he has had an 8 and two doubles the last two rounds. Apart from that its been pretty good to be fair.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2016)

There's been some seriously high scores out there this week...
Some very decent golfers playing like us..!!
+25 for 3 rounds ain't good....


----------



## Dave3498 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking gOod for Sunday's finishing round.  Rory looks unstoppable.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 6, 2016)

Steven Bowditch finished last at Doral by more than a dozen shots with 81, 80, 80, 84, +37. You don't see scores like that often in the bigger events. He might get a few 0.1s back.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 6, 2016)

Solid start from Rory. Danny Willett going well also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Solid start from Rory. Danny Willett going well also.
		
Click to expand...

Both Scott and Johnson handing it to him on a plate 

McIlroy playing conservative and just solid pars so far.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 6, 2016)

Rory is looking so solid with the putter.  Ominous signs for everyone else for the rest of the season.

Level par is good enough for Rory to win today I reckon.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Rory coasting his way to victory. Something going to have to go badly wrong from here for him to lose it. Anything can happen at Doral though!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

lets have a one two for the home boys .c`mon Danny.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory coasting his way to victory. Something going to have to go badly wrong from here for him to lose it. Anything can happen at Doral though!
		
Click to expand...

I can't see him losing it from here but never say never in golf. Out of interest, has nay of the forum played Doral. Some of the worlds best have struggled this week and while I accept it's a different beast off the back tees they use, but is it actually a hard course to play?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bogey for Rory and looks like another birdie for Willett. This isn't over yet.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Rory now finds the water. Called it earlier, this isn't over yet.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2016)

rory in the water and this tournament is wide open. amazed how many on here giving him the title on the front 9, tough to win anytime but especially on a course like Doral


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

And there's the McIlroy error that brings others right back into it. Never one to do it easily


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory now finds the water. Called it earlier, this isn't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

More drama than corrie


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

Bubba putting up a good show ,hell of an eagle putt.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Man this is getting exciting. Not long ago Rory had a 4 shot lead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			More drama than corrie 

Click to expand...

So has paint drying :rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So has paint drying :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


  post of the day Martin :thup:



 Phil gets a birdy then dumps one in the water off the tee at the next ,you couldnt script it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bogey for Rory. Wide open now.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 6, 2016)

That water level's rising with the amount of balls in it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Some awful tee shots there


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2016)

how good is leftys short game, what a shot from the sand that is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Has anyone played Doral. Is it as hard as they're making it look?


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

Mickelson,Watson,Willett and Mcilroy all on 10 under now. 9 holes to go.
Who's yer money on now?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

much as im  not a fan ,its Bubba.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

All the Bubba detractors will be praying he wins. Said he'll retire when he reaches 10 wins on Tour. Still backing Rory personally.


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

Rory has dropped his a*se. I'm fancying Danny Willet now.....just wish I'd backed him at 60/1


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

Love to see Danny Willett win this.
Money on Mcilroy though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Love to see Danny Willett win this.
Money on Mcilroy though.
		
Click to expand...

Me too but not sure he will. Too hard to call as they are all trying there best to lose it. Scott finds a gem so maybe him?


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone from the current top 5 can steal this with a small run of birdies, those 2 double bogeys have done Scott in now I think, come on Danny, it's there for the taking &#127948;


----------



## PieMan (Mar 6, 2016)

Rory. Sometimes I think he finds things too easy and needs a little bit of drama to re-focus!! Saying that, Adam Scott has just hit a quality second into the 11th......and made birdie to go to -10!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Eagle for Scott. He's now right back in it. This could be anyones. What a finish.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone for a 5 player play off &#128563;


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

I think this shows why Rory isn't world number 1 atm. Seems to have these blow up holes in his game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bubba rolling his putts beautifully. Another one for him and he leads!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Please not Bubba :rant:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

are we going to see blubber from bubba?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please not Bubba :rant:
		
Click to expand...

You don't want him to retire?


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			You don't want him to retire?
		
Click to expand...

i expect like most he doesnt trust him to follow through


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

Rosie finally turned up.


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			i expect like most he doesnt trust him to follow through
		
Click to expand...

+1

There's no chance he'd go through with it is there?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			You don't want him to retire?
		
Click to expand...

If only he followed it through

But would rather he did it at some Judes Classic etc


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

Willett gets his birdie also.
Camon Danny!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

well its begging the question ,"is Rory a choker?


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well its begging the question ,"is Rory a choker?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's a choker.
Check Dustin Johnson,he's choking all over the shop, 5 over today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well its begging the question ,"is Rory a choker?
		
Click to expand...

Umm not - i think he has the wins to back up his abilities to win from the front


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

Its just looking at the leaderboard ,apart from DJ Rory is the only one over par and hasnt even managed a birdie today.im not saying he is a choker but looking at todays scores could suggest otherwise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Its just looking at the leaderboard ,apart from DJ Rory is the only one over par and hasnt even managed a birdie today.im not saying he is a choker but looking at todays scores could suggest otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more that he played overly conservative at the start to protect his lead and hasn't been able to switch when the other guys swamped him.

Adam Scott for me from here, I think, although I'd love Rory to turn it round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well its begging the question ,"is Rory a choker?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Not a choker. Momentum has gone and he's trying to force it now


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

another shot gone from Rory ,hes 3 over on the day now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Not a choker. Momentum has gone and he's trying to force it now
		
Click to expand...


   thats just it Martin ,he didnt start the day with any momentum ,he couldnt get an early birdie when all around did ,and all of a sudden from four in front he is now two behind.


make that three now.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

No more par fives for anyone now.
Loads of water to come.

Great birdie from Scott though,puts him in charge.:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2016)

choker such an overused word in sport these days, its possible to play badly without choking (unless youre the SA cricket side in a semi final lol)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well its begging the question ,"is Rory a choker?
		
Click to expand...

It's absolutely ridiculous to suggest he's a choker, he's just having a bad day, it happens


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like Scott is going to win this 

Rory just started off with a mentality to play safe and just couldn't get out of that frame of mind when he needed to change it up 

It's not choking


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Would love to play this course. Not sure I'd have enough balls in the bag to cope!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's absolutely ridiculous to suggest he's a choker, he's just having a bad day, it happens
		
Click to expand...

a bad day?when all around are having a not bad day ,
im not saying he is a choker but he isnt helping the cause is he.

the best stand up when it gets tough ,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			a bad day?when all around are having a not bad day ,
im not saying he is a choker but he isnt helping the cause is he.

the best stand up when it gets tough ,
		
Click to expand...

And he has stood up when it's got tough - his majors prove that


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

It's funny had this been DJ putting in this sort of performance then people would have been slamming him for choking....but because its Rory then no he can't be choking at all


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			a bad day?when all around are having a not bad day ,
im not saying he is a choker but he isnt helping the cause is he.

the best stand up when it gets tough ,
		
Click to expand...

His playing partner is having an absolute nightmare. And that doesn't help.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

snell said:



			It's funny had this been DJ putting in this sort of performance then people would have been slamming him for choking....but because its Rory then no he can't be choking at all
		
Click to expand...

DJ has shown a number of times to throw away big leads in big comps 

His play today isn't helping Rory as well - no one to bounce off


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

some bunker shot by Scott ,a shank.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh god Adam Scott. What a shank 
regret putting money on him now to win on last few holes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 6, 2016)

Great Scott! What a howler.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DJ has shown a number of times to throw away big leads in big comps 

His play today isn't helping Rory as well - no one to bounce off
		
Click to expand...

sadly DJ is probably the biggest choker out there,and you are right it dosent give Rory any help at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Scott making a hash. Perhaps Willett is the man


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DJ has shown a number of times to throw away big leads in big comps 

His play today isn't helping Rory as well - no one to bounce off
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm I'm not convinced. Rory is choking today it's as simple as that. Can't blame his playing partner.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

snell said:



			Hmmm I'm not convinced. Rory is choking today it's as simple as that. Can't blame his playing partner.
		
Click to expand...

It's not choking - it's just not playing very well 

There is a clear difference.


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not choking - it's just not playing very well 

There is a clear difference.
		
Click to expand...

He's choking it's clear to see. Choking and not playing very well generally go hand in hand.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 6, 2016)

Very interesting now. Great finish this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Brave par putt by Scott at the last but another iffy drive. Can he hold on? Not convinced


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

That's it for Danny


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2016)

Expensive mistake by Willet


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			That's it for Danny 

Click to expand...


Really surprised that happened after smashing his drives on last few holes. 
Cant believe his put on 17th didn't drop


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

someone needs to go birdie birdie finish to win it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Splash


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh Danny Boy


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2016)

This Is a great finish. I don't watch much golf on TV but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

how lucky was that from Scott.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Huge break for Scott. Still has to make up and down though. Play off beckons


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

What drama &#127948;


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

How has that stayed out of the water? Wouldn't surprise me to see him get up and down here. Scotty is playing some serious golf right now.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Huge break for Scott. Still has to make up and down though. Play off beckons
		
Click to expand...

He'll make it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Loving hearing some of the motivation from the caddies to the players


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

That is an incredible display of short game from Scott. What a shot.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 6, 2016)

Riley's talking out of his arse. 20ft.. It was tough but not that tough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Brave from Scott. Would be some par from Phil given the location of the tee shot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Riley's talking out of his arse. 20ft.. It was tough but not that tough.
		
Click to expand...

Riley always does - find him incredibly annoying.

Nicely executed shot though


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Brilliant from Scott. What a win. Masters favourite?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Great putt. Well played Scott. Loved the caddy's instructions before the second shot as well


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Riley's talking out of his arse. 20ft.. It was tough but not that tough.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, these commentators should see some of the shots and positions were faced with every day &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## nailed it (Mar 6, 2016)

Scott deserves it,after 2 doubles on the front nine.
Well done.

Steve Bowditch finished at +37.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2016)

Imagine how many tournaments Adam Scott would have won if they'd banned anchoring years ago.....

How did the big 3 get on?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 6, 2016)

Needed a toilet break convinced it was going to a playoff and missed Scott's up and down. Well played, he deserves that to put the naysayers down.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2016)

Well done Scott, thought he was out of it earlier on when others were banging in the birdies, but fair play to him, Danny put in a great display, shame about the water at the end.


----------



## snell (Mar 6, 2016)

What an amazing up and down! Chuffed that he's got the flat stick working, as his swing is too good not to win!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 6, 2016)

im not the greatest fan of Scott but you have to love his game ,two doubles on the front nine left him six back of Rory ,to then shoot the lights out was simply amazing golf ,christ he even threw in a shank as well whilst doing it .well played Scotty.:thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 7, 2016)

Great recovery from Scott, he looked down and out after the two doubles.

I thought Willett was going to do it, he looked the most likely up til that short birdie putt missed on 17.

Rory's long game let him down today, putting was still decent.  I think he'll be sticking with the left hand low.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel Rory is well placed for the Masters now. He should be feeling that, after a good performance, he's looking at an ascending path of results. Scott, however, will find it difficult to keep such strong momentum going as I think it's more difficult for players to keep a strong streak going than it is build up to one in the near future. Speculation but it'll be fun to see how it plays out in terms of my first flutter of the year at the Masters.

We really are very lucky to be seeing such a group of strong and incredible players in the top six at the moment. It's very difficult to choose between them for any event.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 7, 2016)

Adam Scott is so good at putting that he intentionally used the anchored method to give other people a chance.
Additionally they are now talking banning all Scottyâ€™s because they work too well.


----------



## IainP (Mar 11, 2016)

What happened to Keegan Bradley today?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

IainP said:



			What happened to Keegan Bradley today?
		
Click to expand...

Chopped it big time


----------



## Odvan (Mar 11, 2016)

IainP said:



			What happened to Keegan Bradley today?
		
Click to expand...

Aside from a disaster, I don't know. Presume the water got him a few times. Pity it wasn't a croc 

But just a minute after I read your post, I saw him finish his round for a 79. And whilst he's insistent on that horrible, yet hilarious and pointless pre-shot routine, long may scores like that continue. 

The less air time he gets, the better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aside from a disaster, I don't know. Presume the water got him a few times. Pity it wasn't a croc 

But just a minute after I read your post, I saw him finish his round for a 79. And whilst he's insistent on that horrible, yet hilarious and pointless pre-shot routine, long may scores like that continue. 

The less air time he gets, the better.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan then?


----------



## snell (Mar 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aside from a disaster, I don't know. Presume the water got him a few times. Pity it wasn't a croc 

But just a minute after I read your post, I saw him finish his round for a 79. And whilst he's insistent on that horrible, yet hilarious and pointless pre-shot routine, long may scores like that continue. 

The less air time he gets, the better.
		
Click to expand...

You say pointless...yet it's helped him win a major


----------



## Odvan (Mar 11, 2016)

snell said:



			You say pointless...yet it's helped him win a major
		
Click to expand...

Did he have that exact pre-shot routine when he won it, no. But it was getting there, then. 

Wont help him win another though. I'd happily stick a three figure wager on that with you right now in aid of the H4Hs fund if you're adamant he can repeat that feat over the duration of the next 5 years (a Major win). 

His win is almost, if not forgotten, the only person it's relevant to is him, you and those who rue losing it to him. 1 win in the 4 years since. Crackin', worth every second watching, a quality advertisement for the game.


----------



## snell (Mar 12, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Did he have that exact pre-shot routine when he won it, no. But it was getting there, then. 

Wont help him win another though. I'd happily stick a three figure wager on that with you right now in aid of the H4Hs fund if you're adamant he can repeat that feat over the duration of the next 5 years (a Major win). 

His win is almost, if not forgotten, the only person it's relevant to is him, you and those who rue losing it to him. 1 win in the 4 years since. Crackin', worth every second watching, a quality advertisement for the game.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you really aren't are you....

I'd gladly adapt his routine if it won me a major, as I'm sure would Messrs garcia, Westwood etc....

As for it not being relevant, I think you're being a tad harsh there. His name is in the history books regardless of whether YOU are a fan or not.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 12, 2016)

His PSR was nowt like what it is now in 2011, far more exagerated now however when he and his caddy fronted up Jimenez last season (or season prior) that really set him a part as a complete and utter tool.

So no, I'm not a fan.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 12, 2016)

Odvan said:



			His PSR was nowt like what it is now in 2011, far more exagerated now however when he and his caddy fronted up Jimenez last season (or season prior) that really set him a part as a complete and utter tool.

So no, I'm not a fan.
		
Click to expand...


You are one waggle and hip shake away from doing a Keegan with your PSR.  People in glass houses and all that.  Its working so keep doing it. :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You are one waggle and hip shake away from doing a Keegan with your PSR.  People in glass houses and all that.  Its working so keep doing it. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That aint a PSR mate.. That's Odd Mans pulling dance, and if you're seeing it then you're in trouble fella.. Not long before you're another notch on his bedpost...


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2016)

Lots of us moan about our inconsistency, think he was 67 & top of leaderboard then 79. Fickle game.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 12, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You are one waggle and hip shake away from doing a Keegan with your PSR.  People in glass houses and all that.  Its working so keep doing it. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			That aint a PSR mate.. That's Odd Mans pulling dance, and if you're seeing it then you're in trouble fella.. Not long before you're another notch on his bedpost... 

Click to expand...

And a good morning to you both too, my little lovelies xx


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			That aint a PSR mate.. That's Odd Mans pulling dance, and if you're seeing it then you're in trouble fella.. Not long before you're another notch on his bedpost... 

Click to expand...

Once he starts shuffling his feathers I am out. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

https://twitter.com/europeantour/status/708742193251352577

What a par save !


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2016)

Remember the thread from earlier in the week questioning Spieth? Two cracking rounds and he's tied 9th and 6 shots out of the lead now. What chance a charge later on this evening?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Remember the thread from earlier in the week questioning Spieth? Two cracking rounds and he's tied 9th and 6 shots out of the lead now. What chance a charge later on this evening?
		
Click to expand...

Every but then again you can say that about most on the leaderboard. Would be good to see everyone having a tilt at it and making it exciting all the way through to the conclusion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow what a beard DeLaet has !!!


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow what a beard DeLaet has !!!

View attachment 18719

Click to expand...

I can barely grow an Ali G style goatee and this guy is rocking that?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

Weather looking a tad breezy in Florida today. Could make the course interesting. Spieth makes a double after a poor shot so the charge looks unlikely. Plenty of time to change that though.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Weather looking a tad breezy in Florida today. Could make the course interesting. Spieth makes a double after a poor shot so the charge looks unlikely. *Plenty of time to change that though.*

Click to expand...

He's 7 behind with 10 to play. What odds would you like?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

True, but the leaders are over par and could drop more. I can't see him doing it though


----------



## nailed it (Mar 14, 2016)

Good win for Schwartzel.
Another Masters winner hitting form at the right time.
Spieth's got a bit of work to do.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 14, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Good win for Schwartzel.
Another Masters winner hitting form at the right time.
Spieth's got a bit of work to do.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of wins already this year for Schwartzel. Good to see him playing well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Schwartzel has to be a decent e/w bet for Augusta


----------



## Tongo (Mar 17, 2016)

Adam Scott off to a flyer again at Bay Hill.


----------



## snell (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice to see J Day coming back to some form too. Same goes for Justin Rose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Day looking very good


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

Rory having a mare start ,currently sitting 107th out of 120 and 3 over


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

well Rory pulled himself together and carded a very nice -5 .
but its Jason Day that has waltzed around again ,this time -7 on the day to be -13 and currently leading by 5.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well Rory pulled himself together and carded a very nice -5 .
but its Jason Day that has waltzed around again ,this time -7 on the day to be -13 and currently leading by 5.
		
Click to expand...

Stunning stuff from JD. Good to see he's finding some form in the lead up to the Masters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Stunning stuff from JD. Good to see he's finding some form in the lead up to the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

He might be worth a punt e/w if he keeps this form going. Great player to watch when he's on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope Rose is playing into form and he can go one better at Augusta than last year, although his score would have won many previous Masters except for Speith playing golf from a different planet


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 18, 2016)

How the chuff are they hitting irons 260 yds +


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			How the chuff are they hitting irons 260 yds + 

Click to expand...

Played with a caddie a couple of weeks ago who sometimes carries bags on the European Tour. Hits his 4 iron 240 yards and moans how he isn't good enough. Makes you sick.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2016)

Why are they starting so early today? According to the PGA Tour website the leaders are teeing off at 9.35am! Is the weather looking iffy later?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Why are they starting so early today? According to the PGA Tour website the leaders are teeing off at 9.35am! Is the weather looking iffy later?
		
Click to expand...

Yep poor weather forecast for later


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2016)

So is there no golf on Sky tonight??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

snell said:



			So is there no golf on Sky tonight??
		
Click to expand...

Highlights from India on now


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Highlights from India on now
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm gutted was hoping to see some of the pga tonight. ....oh well I'm sure there's some sort of reality TV show I'll be made to watch &#128559;&#128559;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

snell said:



			Hmmm gutted was hoping to see some of the pga tonight. ....oh well I'm sure there's some sort of reality TV show I'll be made to watch &#128559;&#128559;
		
Click to expand...

It was played earlier due to weather problems


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was played earlier due to weather problems
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare 

Any ideas if it's going to be the same deal tomorrow?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

snell said:



			Hmmm gutted was hoping to see some of the pga tonight. ....oh well I'm sure there's some sort of reality TV show I'll be made to watch &#128559;&#128559;
		
Click to expand...

Good programme now on Perry and Croft on BBC about Dads Army etc


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2016)

Jason Day having a bit of a wobble early on. Two consecutive bogies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

Conditions not easy out there so it could be tight at the end. Day needs to get a par to steady the ship


----------



## Robobum (Mar 20, 2016)

Arnie looks very old and frail all of a sudden.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2016)

In what way are conditions not easy???

83Â°F and about a 5mph wind, with no rain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			In what way are conditions not easy???

83Â°F and about a 5mph wind, with no rain.
		
Click to expand...

? It's beautiful out there - especially considering the weather they have had in previous days. Perfect conditions


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2016)

I see McIlroy's building some consistency in time for Augusta 

75-67-75-65 !!

His putting looking good though, holed some long ones today.


----------



## snell (Mar 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			In what way are conditions not easy???

83Â°F and about a 5mph wind, with no rain.
		
Click to expand...

I think Homer may be referring to the condition of the course, which is soaked a bit from the rain last night??


----------



## snell (Mar 20, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Arnie looks very old and frail all of a sudden. 

Click to expand...

Me and my PP were just saying that yesterday, not nice to see at all


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2016)

snell said:



			Me and my PP were just saying that yesterday, not nice to see at all
		
Click to expand...

  he certainly looks a lot older and frail compared to last years par three at Augusta.
 great man and a great ambassador for the sport and sportspeople in general.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2016)

Some tight finish going on here. Merritt saving par, Day finally makes a putt, Chappell's heart is practically leaping out of the TV screen...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2016)

Day puts his tee shot in the same place as Chappel not a good idea JD.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2016)

Merritt could nick this.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2016)

Jinxed him. Just like putting Pompey on my coupon.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2016)

Silly boy.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Silly boy.
		
Click to expand...

I know but Pompey had won 2 or 3 in a row &#128514;


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2016)

Philly Mick handing out an opening day match-play lesson to Matthew Fitzpatrick: 5 up through 9!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2016)

Jason Day looks to have pulled a back muscle or a muscle in his side.
I can see him pulling out especially with Augusta coming up.

This is my fear for him now and Rory swinging so hard,will they actually be like Tiger later on in their careers and get a lot of injuries,hard to say I know but it must take its toll.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Jason Day looks to have pulled a back muscle or a muscle in his side.
I can see him pulling out especially with Augusta coming up.

This is my fear for him now and Rory swinging so hard,will they actually be like Tiger later on in their careers and get a lot of injuries,hard to say I know but it must take its toll.
		
Click to expand...

Only just come in so missed that. Doesn't sound good and I assume he'll pull out and maybe miss the Shell next week as well if it's at all bad. I happen to agree that these full on swings have to take their toil and they could end up with issues like Woods. Even going back Seve was arguably the full on swing of his day and he suffered greatly with his back at the end of the career


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 24, 2016)

I think with day and in particular Mcilroy there is a lot of suttle movements that are an explosion of power and fast twitch muscle movements. However If you look at Adam Scott his hole body is just a lot more stable and therefore his body with be more sustainable overtime.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only just come in so missed that. Doesn't sound good and I assume he'll pull out and maybe miss the Shell next week as well if it's at all bad. I happen to agree that these full on swings have to take their toil and they could end up with issues like Woods. Even going back Seve was arguably the full on swing of his day and he suffered greatly with his back at the end of the career
		
Click to expand...




SugarPenguin said:



			I think with day and in particular Mcilroy there is a lot of suttle movements that are an explosion of power and fast twitch muscle movements. However If you look at Adam Scott his hole body is just a lot more stable and therefore his body with be more sustainable overtime.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking too shabby so far; 2 up through 2.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2016)

Andy Sullivan making good progress. Won yesterday and 2 up through 14 today.


----------



## snell (Mar 24, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Not looking too shabby so far; 2 up through 2.
		
Click to expand...

May sound harsh but I've always felt Day plays on his injuries and often makes them looks worse than they are....much like a footballer diving.

I've no doubt he had some pain yesterday, but he was grimacing like someone was stabbing him at times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Andy Sullivan making good progress. Won yesterday and 2 up through 14 today.
		
Click to expand...

I like him and think he might win in the US this year


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2016)

Zach Johnson 8&6 thrashing of Martin Kaymer! Ouch! 

Good result for Andy Sullivan.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 24, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Zach Johnson 8&6 thrashing of Martin Kaymer! Ouch! 

Good result for Andy Sullivan.
		
Click to expand...

Johnson great matchplayer, Kaymer is not so only going to one winner there. Sullivan is the dark horse, Could be in for RC spot the way he's going. Could be the next Poulter, tough competitor.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 25, 2016)

My boy Rafa is going along nicely. 
Really do love this format. I think mickleson has been playing some great golf and of course so has Zach. 
Wide open really but they are my front runners.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

I see Paul Casey withdrew from his match against Jason Day. Any news on why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I see Paul Casey withdrew from his match against Jason Day. Any news on why?
		
Click to expand...

Stomach cramps


----------



## snell (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I see Paul Casey withdrew from his match against Jason Day. Any news on why?
		
Click to expand...

To save a whopping??


----------



## richy (Mar 25, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I see Paul Casey withdrew from his match against Jason Day. Any news on why?
		
Click to expand...

Could he of even went through?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2016)

Reed v Mickelson match is looking an absolute barnstormer. Reed is 5up through 6 holes.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

Justin Rose on his way out by the looks of it.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2016)

Andy Sullivan v Louis Oosthuizen looks like it could be a cracker.


----------



## IainP (Mar 25, 2016)

The chance for this tie has gone:

NA vs. AN


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Some cracking matches in store on a busy day as the real tournament begins. 

Last 16 ties:

Haas v Kirk
Rory v Z.Johnson
Kuchar v Koepka
Day v Snedeker
An v Cabrera-Bello
Kizzire v Moore
DJ v Reed
Spieth v Oosthuizen

All begins in 12 minutes!


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Some cracking matches in store on a busy day as the real tournament begins. 

Last 16 ties:

Haas v Kirk
Rory v Z.Johnson
Kuchar v Koepka
Day v Snedeker
An v Cabrera-Bello
Kizzire v Moore
DJ v Reed
Spieth v Oosthuizen

All begins in 12 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Rorys game will be really interesting. I'd fancy Rory all day on paper, but Zach Johnson has ripped it up this week.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

snell said:



			Rorys game will be really interesting. I'd fancy Rory all day on paper, but Zach Johnson has ripped it up this week.
		
Click to expand...

Good result for Rory. And Cabrera Bello. 

Looking like Spieth may be on his way out as well.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Spieth out. 

Q-F's:

Rory v Kirk
Day v Koepka
Moore v Cabrera Bello
Oosthuizen v DJ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Spieth swung poorly and apparently struggled on the range and not sure what it is. I'm sure he'll figure it and will be back on it at the Shell next week. The time off may actually help


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Good result for Rory. And Cabrera Bello. 

Looking like Spieth may be on his way out as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cracking result for rory.

Chuffed for Rafa, he was absolutely beaming when talking about the masters that's he's now qualified for....Nice to see.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

What a pathetic reaction from the US crowd when they found out Rory ball was OOB - cheering and saying derogatory things when he is stood there. Seems like the crowds over there are getting warmed up nicely for the RC


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

What was the deal with the string on rorys ball there?

And the reaction from the fans....pathetic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

snell said:



			What was the deal with the string on rorys ball there?

And the reaction from the fans....pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Measuring to see if it was OOB between two stakes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

snell said:



			What was the deal with the string on rorys ball there?

And the reaction from the fans....pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Measuring to see if it was OOB. Poor from the crowd though.


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Measuring to see if it was OOB. Poor from the crowd though.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it adds fuel for Rory to stuff his opponent.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic reaction from the US crowd when they found out Rory ball was OOB - cheering and saying derogatory things when he is stood there. Seems like the crowds over there are getting warmed up nicely for the RC
		
Click to expand...

US 'fans' / yobs misbehaving toward a non-US player? Hardly surprising.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2016)

Great stuff from Rory.


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Great stuff from Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully his form is picking up. I think J Day will have him on  toast in the semi though.


----------



## Leereed (Mar 26, 2016)

All the pro's have a white forehead, what do they do off the course? Say for a mates wedding or a nice meal out? Would they use make up?
Look stupid sat in a restaurant with a taylormade cap on.


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Leereed said:



			All the pro's have a white forehead, what do they do off the course? Say for a mates wedding or a nice meal out? Would they use make up?
Look stupid sat in a restaurant with a taylormade cap on.
		
Click to expand...

There's a great picture of Ben Crane out there. The difference in colour between his forehead and face is phenomenal


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2016)

The last 16 results show a remarkable reversal of fortune for the US players.

11 of the 16 were from the US, none of the last 4 are.

Or to put it another way; only 5 places in the last 16 were filled by non Americans, yet 4 of those 5 made it through to the semi-finals.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Crow said:



			The last 16 results show a remarkable reversal of fortune for the US players.

11 of the 16 were from the US, none of the last 4 are.

Or to put it another way; only 5 places in the last 16 were filled by non Americans, yet 4 of those 5 made it through to the semi-finals.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be 5 weeks in a row that a non-American has won on the PGA Tour. Wonder if that's a record?


----------



## pendodave (Mar 27, 2016)

Hope that Day doesn't bore Rory to death with his slower-that-glacial play today. Rory/Louis would be a top final.

I've really enjoyed the format this week. It seems to have maintained interest right through until today, which is always a tricky one with only being a few groups out there.

Matchplay really ups the pressure on shots when the games are coming down the stretch. Some sundays on tour are a bit processional, and players seem happy enough with large cheques for top-ten finishes. This week the bragging rights and the absolute need to hole stuff or go home has really added some fizz.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Going to be tough now for McIlroy - let Day back in and he made the most of it


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to be tough now for McIlroy - let Day back in and he made the most of it
		
Click to expand...

Back to just one hole in it now. Been a good ding-dong match. 

Looks as if Louis is in control of the other SF.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Back to just one hole in it now. Been a good ding-dong match. 

Looks as if Louis is in control of the other SF.
		
Click to expand...

Been a cracking game between the two 

I have Louis in the sweepstake :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Great putt by Day to close that out


----------



## Tongo (Mar 27, 2016)

At the end of a long week you gotta wonder why the organisers insist on a 3rd place play-off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			At the end of a long week you gotta wonder why the organisers insist on a 3rd place play-off.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the players want it


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			At the end of a long week you gotta wonder why the organisers insist on a 3rd place play-off.
		
Click to expand...

They should use this to settle it


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2016)

Tongo said:



			At the end of a long week you gotta wonder why the organisers insist on a 3rd place play-off.
		
Click to expand...

Ranking points....and a bit of cash....


----------



## richy (Mar 27, 2016)

Why doesn't Day get a warning for slow play? Because he's not 15?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

Falling asleep. This is dull dull dull.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

That's a hell of a shot from Day but his pace is poor 

Going to be littered with mistakes both of these games


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Falling asleep. This is dull dull dull.
		
Click to expand...

Not that exciting. Mistake strewn and Day clearly not got anything to rush home for later


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep, great shot by Day but that's been a rare highlight so far.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 27, 2016)

Rory needs to sort his putting out.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 27, 2016)

At least we haven't got the annoying Aussie with the dodgy facial hair talking bollox!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Ranking points....and a bit of cash....
		
Click to expand...

 and some golf for the crowd to watch ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			At least we haven't got the annoying Aussie with the dodgy facial hair talking ...
		
Click to expand...


No, it's just the usual gang of people talking complete rubbish. Paul McGinley excepted, he's the only one capable of talking any sense.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a hell of a shot from Day but his pace is poor 

Going to be littered with mistakes both of these games
		
Click to expand...

I can't watch Day, he takes way too long to hit the ball.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't watch Day, he takes way too long to hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really struggling with this pace. About to switch off and spend some time with the Mrs instead. And they wonder why we can't attract youngsters to the game!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm really struggling with this pace. *About to switch off and spend some time with the Mrs instead.* And they wonder why we can't attract youngsters to the game!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

I feel your pain la!! 

I've just avoided a conversation by putting ELO greatest hits on:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

I feel your pain la!! 

I've just avoided a conversation by putting ELO greatest hits on:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in genuine fear of having to watch some dodgy yank cop show if I go in the other room. I'm not sure I can take it. I might just go to bed and avoid the dilemma altogether &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm really struggling with this pace. About to switch off and spend some time with the Mrs instead. And they wonder why we can't attract youngsters to the game!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have just bitten the bullet - going to watch a chick flick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl:



I've just avoided a conversation by putting ELO greatest hits on:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent choice sir


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have just bitten the bullet - going to watch a chick flick 

Click to expand...

Ah, the old "been forced to watch a chick flick, but secretly enjoy it. Especially if Sandra Bullock is in it" routine? &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, the old "been forced to watch a chick flick, but secretly enjoy it. Especially if Sandra Bullock is in it" routine? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Umm not sure what you mean


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm not sure what you mean 

Click to expand...

Your secret's safe with me.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

That's it. I'm going to bed. This is dire.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2016)

Poulter finished 11 under in Puerto Rico Open, 2 players in a play off finished 12 under.
Even par final  round for Poulter, probably kicking himself being so close after 3 sub par rounds.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 27, 2016)

Seriously what is going on with Rory's putting today?

Twice now I see him miss a 4ft putt then put another one down and miss that too.

Has to be a worry with the masters just around the corner.


----------



## snell (Mar 28, 2016)

Jason Day proving why he is world no.1


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 28, 2016)

snell said:



			Jason Day proving why he is world no.1
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame he takes so long about it


----------



## snell (Mar 28, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Just a shame he takes so long about it
		
Click to expand...

I know. Almost spoils the enjoyment of watching him play.


----------



## richy (Mar 28, 2016)

snell said:



			I know. Almost spoils the enjoyment of watching him play.
		
Click to expand...

I turned it over in the end. Totally sucked the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice to see the European Tour making a return to Valderrama. A familiar course from the days of the Volvo Masters and the 97 Ryder Cup.


----------



## WillC (Apr 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Nice to see the European Tour making a return to Valderrama. A familiar course from the days of the Volvo Masters and the 97 Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Happy it is in Spain also.

Having Sergio as the 'host'  is a great way to attract a bigger field to these events. Worked very well with Rory and the Irish Open!
Also the first tournament on the year on European soil....crazy considering the name of the Tour!


----------



## Russ_D (Apr 14, 2016)

WillC said:



			Happy it is in Spain also.

Having Sergio as the 'host'  is a great way to attract a bigger field to these events. Worked very well with Rory and the Irish Open!
Also the first tournament on the year on European soil....crazy considering the name of the Tour!

Click to expand...

Yep, these days the Euro tour is more a World tour. British masters should be good again this year. Luke Donald is the "host with the most" this time round.


----------



## WillC (Apr 14, 2016)

Russ_D said:



			Yep, these days the Euro tour is more a World tour. British masters should be good again this year. Luke Donald is the "host with the most" this time round.
		
Click to expand...

I do understand the need for it to be across the globe though of course, to attract the bigger players with higher prize funds, sponsors etc. Still, it is great when it is in Europe.

British Masters will be fun, at a course local to myself!


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2016)

Good to see Luke back on top of a leaderboard, even if only R1 partially completed.

Anyone see DeLaet on 14?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 15, 2016)

Its a myth that Andy Sullivan always is smiling on the golf course as I have not see him smile today.
I suppose everyone smiles when things are going well.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 15, 2016)

WillC said:



			Happy it is in Spain also.

Having Sergio as the 'host'  is a great way to attract a bigger field to these events. Worked very well with Rory and the Irish Open!
Also the first tournament on the year on European soil....crazy considering the name of the Tour!

Click to expand...

Think courses have also had a big say in attracting the big names as well as Rory.   Just compare leaderboards when at Royal County Down and Royal Portrush to the Leaderboard for Fota Island, Carton House and the confirmed names for the K-Club. Not a bad decision to pull the Irish from Lough Erne next year and look towards links.  The dates of the Irish open make it a good preparation round for The Open.


----------



## Capella (Apr 15, 2016)

Valderrama seems to play incredibly hard. The second round is almost over and the lowest score so far is a -3, the projected cut line is at +10. What makes the course so hard? It can't be the weather, that seems relatively tame with not much wind to speak of.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			Valderrama seems to play incredibly hard. The second round is almost over and the lowest score so far is a -3, the projected cut line is at +10. What makes the course so hard? It can't be the weather, that seems relatively tame with not much wind to speak of.
		
Click to expand...

From what i understand it is an extremely tight course with small greens. As you say, three under leads on a course under 7,000 yards.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			relatively tame with not much wind to speak of.
		
Click to expand...

au contraire (whatever that is in Spanish). It was blowing a hoolie today, the fairways are narrow, the greens are small and there are trees everywhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

Russell Knox accent is awful - floating between an Anerican one and Scottish one - sounds horrific


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

pendodave said:



			au contraire (whatever that is in Spanish). It was blowing a hoolie today, the fairways are narrow, the greens are small and there are trees everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Nowhere to miss it out there as it's narrow and tight


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 15, 2016)

pendodave said:



			au contraire (whatever that is in Spanish). It was blowing a hoolie today, the fairways are narrow, the greens are small and there are trees everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Por el contrario


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 17, 2016)

Come on Luke.
Cheering Luke Donald on this evening would be great to see him back in the winners circle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Por el contrario 

Click to expand...

QuÃ© dijiste?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

Great win for larger than life Johnston at Valderama . Seems a very likeable bloke and hits a great ball. Always good to get a win early in the year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Got to love that beard. Is it me or does he look like Matt Lucas under that hair


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			QuÃ© dijiste?
		
Click to expand...

ha aprendido a chip y poner aÃºn


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



ha aprendido a chip y poner aÃºn

Click to expand...

Getting there


----------



## Tongo (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great win for larger than life Johnston at Valderama . Seems a very likeable bloke and hits a great ball. Always good to get a win early in the year
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Got to love that beard. Is it me or does he look like Matt Lucas under that hair
		
Click to expand...

His swing reminded me a little of Raymond Floyd's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			His swing reminded me a little of Raymond Floyd's.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey there's a blast from the past. Had a set of Ben Sayers "Ray Flloyd" bladed back in the day. Another with a unique swing that he made work for him very successfully


----------



## Tongo (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Blimey there's a blast from the past. Had a set of Ben Sayers "Ray Flloyd" bladed back in the day. Another with a unique swing that he made work for him very successfully
		
Click to expand...

Always found Floyd's swing somewhat mesmeric. So unorthodox but cant help watch and wonder how it worked so well!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2016)

Really want Luke to turn things around with a big win here. Come on Luke!


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2016)

Grace just hitting it so close with wedge after wedge here, hugely impressive


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			Grace just hitting it so close with wedge after wedge here, hugely impressive
		
Click to expand...

He is another who if he can get that putter hot will win a major IMO.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is another who if he can get that putter hot will win a major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I could see that happening aswell.

Love watching them play this course, so different to the usual PGA Tour template.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I could see that happening aswell.

Love watching them play this course, so different to the usual PGA Tour template.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's nice to see them having to think more - same with the ET event , nice tight driving , greens that don't just stop a ball dead.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah it's nice to see them having to think more - same with the ET event , nice tight driving , greens that don't just stop a ball dead.
		
Click to expand...

Also makes you realise these guys are on a different planet within 120 yards!


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is another who if he can get that putter hot will win a major IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Week too late for me this, backed him at the masters and will certainly be backing him at other majors, agree he looks a likely winner of one for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

Didn't Grace do well at a couple of majors last year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

Surely an honourable mention to Els after last weeks horror to come back with a great final round 66 with some great putts sunk. T14


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't Grace do well at a couple of majors last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. T4 at the US Open, 3rd in the PGA and a Top 20 at The Open. Not bad. He's a class player.


----------



## WillC (Apr 18, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep. T4 at the US Open, 3rd in the PGA and a Top 20 at The Open. Not bad. He's a class player.
		
Click to expand...

When you back Branden Grace at the Masters - misses cut.

Goes and wins the very  next week. Infuriating!:sbox:

Class player though, infact the 3 big South Africans (Grace, Oousthueizen, Schwartzel) are all the same level in my opinion....and that is the same calibre as Bubba, Scott, Fowler. Can see Grace as a major winner for sure.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2016)

Somewhat curious comment from one of the Sky experts talking about the Valderrama greens - along the lines of 'the putt has to be perfect to go in'.   Even although my thinking is that all putts have to be perfect to go in - I think I know what he means.  Can't quite put my finger on it though.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great win for larger than life Johnston at Valderama . Seems a very likeable bloke and hits a great ball. Always good to get a win early in the year
		
Click to expand...

He looks like a one of the backwoods people from Deliverance, plucked off the mountain and with an ill fitting pink polo shirt stuck on him. At least he wasn't chewing tobacco or playing a banjo and he did appear to have all his teeth.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to see Matteo Manassero making a cut again.
Since winning the PGA 3 years ago he's had a torrid time and barely made a cut last year.
World ranking has slipped from 25 to 893 in that time..
Hopefully a green shoot of a return to some sort of form.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 23, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Good to see Matteo Manassero making a cut again.
Since winning the PGA 3 years ago he's had a torrid time and barely made a cut last year.
World ranking has slipped from 25 to 893 in that time..
Hopefully a green shoot of a return to some sort of form.
		
Click to expand...

Going well again today when play was suspended. 2 under for the round with 5 holes to play. A decent finish and final round tomorrow and top 10 could be on the cards. 

Paul Dunne playing well also.


----------



## Tongo (May 11, 2016)

Players Champs starting tomorrow. 

I think this is Spieth's first outing since that final round at the Masters. Will be interesting to see how he goes. 

Any thought on potential winners?


----------



## IainP (May 22, 2016)

Sergio making birdies and hitting top of leaderboard.
Watching on PGA Tour app


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2016)

Best feel good story for a long time. I'm definitely a fan now http://thegcw.co.uk/latest-stuff/2016/5/22/the-most-incredible-story-from-the-irish-open


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 22, 2016)

Very uplifting and great to see a bloke finally getting a bit of good runing amidst so many harrowingly awful experiences.

Watched it all today and I was so delighted for him, he found it difficult to hold it together after holing his putt on the 18th, and against his backstory then who wouldn't.

Well done Matt, you deserve your 4th and here's to even better things!


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2016)

Spieth stepping it up and looking like will win it.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2016)

pretty stunning homeward 9, home in 30 with just the 9 putts lol. His short game and putting just on another level


----------



## Tongo (Jun 3, 2016)

Matt Fitzpatrick on fire this morning in Sweden. Good to see him playing well; saw him on the range at Wentworth last week and he looked a little disconsolate.


----------



## IainP (Jun 3, 2016)

In a stroke play tournament, what exactly is "an unforced error"?


----------



## IainP (Jun 4, 2016)

IainP said:



			In a stroke play tournament, what exactly is "an unforced error"?
		
Click to expand...

Commentators using this phrase again. I can follow it with a game like tennis where you are directly playing against an opponent and influencing them with your play. Not understanding it for tournament play golf though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2016)

IainP said:



			Commentators using this phrase again. I can follow it with a game like tennis where you are directly playing against an opponent and influencing them with your play. Not understanding it for tournament play golf though.
		
Click to expand...

Unforced error - being a hundred yards from a green on a calm day with a SW in hand and shoving it right deep into a bunker after seeing your fellow competitior knocking to a foot from 160 yards


----------



## IainP (Jun 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unforced error - being a hundred yards from a green on a calm day with a SW in hand and shoving it right deep into a bunker after seeing your fellow competitior knocking to a foot from 160 yards
		
Click to expand...

Okay thanks, examples are good. Think I'd just call that an error though.

Do you have an example of a "forced error"?


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2016)

Been a tough week or so. Anyone fancy talking about golf?
Decent events in Europe & USA.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 1, 2016)

IainP said:



			Been a tough week or so. Anyone fancy talking about golf?
Decent events in Europe & USA.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. An interesting mix either side of the Atlantic. Great round from Rory today. Andy Sullivan in the mix as well.


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2016)

Is Willet putting too much pressure on himself, or just having a bad run?

Woods not playing in the Open is not even newsworthy really.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 2, 2016)

IainP said:



*Is Willet putting too much pressure on himself, or just having a bad run?
*
Woods not playing in the Open is not even newsworthy really.
		
Click to expand...

Probably that and fall out from winning his first major. Didnt Justin Rose struggle for a while after winning the US Open?


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2016)

Luke making a decent fist of it at the Wyndham.
Cabrera-Bello also.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 1, 2016)

My word Crans-sur-Sierre is soooooo stunning! Would love to play that course. 

Good to see Willett and Jimenez off to good starts.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 5, 2016)

He had a bit of a mare on one hole trying to play out of a hazard, but Phil is Phil, and when it works there are no words.
Keep watching because the replay from the other side shows much better what he did.

http://www.pga.com/news/golf-buzz/phil-mickelson-pulls-off-insane-flop-shot-tpc-boston


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2016)

Blimey. Is there a more exciting player in golf? Wonderful shot.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 5, 2016)

Just looked at the PGATOUR website to see the teetimes for this evening and found out that the round has started early because of the weather.

Turns out that Rory is T1 at the moment. Is he putting better, or just hitting everything to 18 inches ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Just looked at the PGATOUR website to see the teetimes for this evening and found out that the round has started early because of the weather.

Turns out that Rory is T1 at the moment. Is he putting better, or just hitting everything to 18 inches ?
		
Click to expand...

Putting a lot better - sinking putts from everywhere 

Leading the field in one putts - 32 so far in the comp 

Looking very very strong -


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Putting a lot better - sinking putts from everywhere 

Leading the field in one putts - 32 so far in the comp 

Looking very very strong -
		
Click to expand...

Shock. Rory putts well and he leads. Same strokes gained a Spieth so far this week on the green and he's currently 8 shots better. 

If Rory putts well he wins. No debate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2016)

Justin Rose having a mare of a couple of holes, good to see Casey and McIlroy at the top.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 5, 2016)

Everytime I see Rory playing a shot, he's hitting an iron to somewhere near the hole. Furthest away has been 20 feet (from 89 yds, so somethings never change).

It's been a really good weekend for our Ryder Cup players. Lets hope it continues.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2016)

Can you hear that?

That's the sound of silence from all the Rory doubters.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Can you hear that?

That's the sound of silence from all the Rory doubters.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sat hear laughing at all the people that say he is too 'bulked'. He's just slim and strong


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2016)

Casey's gotta find something special just to get into a play-off now.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 5, 2016)

First time in his career he has led both SG off the tee and SG putting in the same week. I LOVE peak Rory.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Can you hear that?

That's the sound of silence from all the Rory doubters.
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2016)

Some win having been 4 over thru 3 holes into the tournament! Good showing from Casey too (stunning 3 iron into the last for one last chance) but not enough to hold off the charge

McIlroy looks a completely different player when hes got some confidence on the greens, looks like hes releasing the putter so much better than recent times (maybe Â£250 for a scotty is a bargain   )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2016)

When Rory putts well no one can touch him - superb play and great to see that win and going to build the confidence


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2016)

I see Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeef will be playing in the end of season series on the web.com tour in an attempt to win one of the 25 pga tour cards on offer, not sure the european tour would want to lose him across the ocean so soon


----------



## Odvan (Sep 5, 2016)

Casey's bottle cost me a small fortune as he was 90s when I backed him. Still made a tidy profit cashing out on Walker, Rose (talk about disasters) and Casey.

Great to see Rory playing with confidence though, it was like he didn't even notice any wind at all he was that zoned.


----------



## Slab (Sep 9, 2016)

Dear Brian Harman, .......... Get on with it!




What an extended PSR 

Even after his 4 practice swings he sets the club down to address the ball and then lift the club head for a waggle and a look down the line and resets it again... 8 times!
(this wasn't an isolated tough shot, this is his standard iron PSR & since the number of lifts/waggles doesn't fluctuate we can be certain he makes no meaningful adjustments during each of the resets/waggles otherwise sometimes it would be only 3 or 4 waggles)

Yer a blight on the game!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 9, 2016)

Any idea why defending champion  Pieters withdrew from the KLM before the event started?
Injury? Or Ryder Cup Prep? 
Either way he's screwed many peoples fantasy teams


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Any idea why defending champion  Pieters withdrew from the KLM before the event started?
Injury? Or Ryder Cup Prep? 
Either way he's screwed many peoples fantasy teams
		
Click to expand...

He got stung by a bee during the Pro-Am.........wuss.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2016)

I say
There is a chap in the KLM open playing with a yellow ball
Shocking
What !


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

Imurg said:



			He got stung by a bee during the Pro-Am.........wuss.....
		
Click to expand...

Prime candidate for a premier league footballer.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I say
There is a chap in the KLM open playing with a yellow ball
Shocking
What !
		
Click to expand...

Pretty popular in the Amateur game now mate so suppose it was inevitable.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 11, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I say
There is a chap in the KLM open playing with a yellow ball
Shocking
What !
		
Click to expand...

Probably got a poker chip ball marker as well! What is the game coming to?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2016)

Joost Luiten was tremendous today. Some great play. A cracking result for the tournament as well.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 6, 2016)

Kiwi golfer Vaughan McCall shot 100 for 17 holes at the Fiji International earlier today. Apparently he was disqualified as he didn't want to sign for a three figure score! 

http://www.golfaustralia.com.au/news/fiji-international-no-problems-for-houston-in-paradise-438898


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 7, 2016)

Tiger Woods definitely playing next week at the Safeway Open. Could be quite a circus.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 11, 2016)

Unfortunately not. Feel for the tournament organisers and the fans. Couldn't get a hotel room locally for love nor money apparently. Still draws the crowd.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice to see Padraig Harrington back in the winner's circle. Hoping he can kick on from here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Nice to see Padraig Harrington back in the winner's circle. Hoping he can kick on from here.
		
Click to expand...

Got a lot of potential that lad  

Seriously, great to see him win again


----------



## One Planer (Oct 23, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got a lot of potential that lad  

Seriously, great to see him win again
		
Click to expand...

I agree but what's going on with his left foot through his swing?

It seems to be constantly moving?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I agree but what's going on with his left foot through his swing?

It seems to be constantly moving?
		
Click to expand...

He's been watching Fragger....&#128533;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 23, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I agree but what's going on with his left foot through his swing?

It seems to be constantly moving?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's auditioning for Riverdance


----------



## One Planer (Oct 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Looks like he's auditioning for Riverdance
		
Click to expand...

All he needs is a set of glittery flares and a big collar and he'll make a great Elvis impersonator :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2016)

One Planer said:



			All he needs is a set of glittery flares and a big collar and he'll make a great Elvis impersonator :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who?
Porridge or Fragger..?&#128533;&#128541;


----------



## One Planer (Oct 23, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Who?
Porridge or Fragger..?&#128533;&#128541;
		
Click to expand...

Dealers choice


----------



## IainP (Oct 24, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Nice to see Padraig Harrington back in the winner's circle. Hoping he can kick on from here.
		
Click to expand...

Think he still had the Infinite South Side putter in the bag, just when I was toying taking mine out.. best give it a bit longer


----------



## Steve Bamford (Oct 25, 2016)

Months of draught - then he contends and inevitably converts!  Good on him.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 13, 2016)

What a year Alex Noren's having!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2016)

Tongo said:



			What a year Alex Noren's having!
		
Click to expand...

What a final round too. In the worlds top ten now. A vastly improved golfer


----------



## Steve Bamford (Nov 15, 2016)

Would be a worthy R2D Champion, if he can pull it off this week.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 20, 2016)

Great work from Matt Fitz today. He's come a long way from when me and my old man saw him on the range at Wentworth looking a little lost.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 20, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Great work from Matt Fitz today. He's come a long way from when me and my old man saw him on the range at Wentworth looking a little lost.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he played very well as did Hatton just the last hole being the difference.

Hatton will be eating away at himself for his final drive but can take a lot of positives.

So hard to win on the European tour at the moment and some great news about the Rolex series for next year also,all bodes well for the future.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2016)

Great news for all. Fitzpatrick and Hatton really announcing themselves as genuine major potential winners and Stenson capping off a stellar year. A good ending for European golfers and the tour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2016)

Great finish and good to see two of the next generation of the European Tour stamping their mark.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 20, 2017)

Well done, Dustin Johnson. Newest and seemingly most laid back world's No 1.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes seems to not have a care in the world and his golf is amazing.

Radar was in awe of the man and how he reduced that course to a pitch and putt.

Good to see JR  and Luke playing better as well.

Also Phil M had a 20ft putt for his first ever in his golfing career 3 eagles in one round and just missed out.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 20, 2017)

Fully deserved accolade for DJ, quite a cool character outwardly but boils inside maybe? Seems to have got mentally stronger - remember him choking the year GMac won the US Open and same again at The Open in 2011


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			...but boils inside maybe?...
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression he's very good at letting go of stuff and not letting it bother him - even inwardly.

From an online article




			.....but the one involving DJ and Wayne Gretzky caught our attention.

According to The Great One, Johnson travelled with Paulina and the rest of the Gretzkys to Idaho after his three-putt on the final hole of regulation cost him a shot at winning the U.S. Open at Chambers Bay. The following day, a group went out to play golf without Johnson, figuring playing golf less than 24 hours after (arguably) the most painful loss of his life would be the last thing Johnson wanted to do.

Wrong.

Gretzky says that Johnson caught up to the group on the second hole and wondered why he hadn't been asked to play. DJ then proceeded to play, something that stunned the hockey legend.

"I know this much," Gretzky said. "If I ever lost Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals, I wouldn't want to skate with a bunch of amateurs the next day."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 21, 2017)

His consistency has been amazing from the start of 2016: 28 tournaments: 4 wins (US Open, WGC-Bridgestone Invitational, BMW Championship and Genesis Open), plus a further 6 top-3s, 4 top-5s and 5 top-10s. His schedule is also packed with the very biggest tournaments, so those finishes are often against the very best. Seems a nice chap as well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2017)

Come on Wesley! That shot through the trees to the green was incredible!


----------



## Dasit (Feb 26, 2017)

56 out of 56 from 7 feet or inside


How much lower would your handicap be if you had that hole out percentage...


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2017)

An awesome stat. Fowler when he's on form is a joy to watch. Birdie this and he sets a new record 72-hole aggregate score for this competition. Brilliant stuff. Hope he kicks on now and starts winning more regularly. One of my favourite players on Tour, hope he wins a major this year.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 29, 2017)

Re. Nothing in particular, just noticed a witb for DA Points who won the opposite field event on the for last week in Puerto Rico.

Must be the wierdest set up on tour.

2007 burner 3 wood
2 19 degree hybrids (sldr and ping g)
7-pw are ping i5!!

Everyone should look at this collection and reflect before heading out for the custom fit that'll change their game...


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 30, 2017)

Did anyone see the exchanges between the Americans Kelly Kraft and Grayson Murray against many of the ET/Asian Tour players?

The Americans certainly got shot down and rightly so. Ben An ripped in to them :rofl:


----------



## IainP (Mar 30, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Re. Nothing in particular, just noticed a witb for DA Points who won the opposite field event on the for last week in Puerto Rico.

Must be the wierdest set up on tour.

2007 burner 3 wood
2 19 degree hybrids (sldr and ping g)
7-pw are ping i5!!

Everyone should look at this collection and reflect before heading out for the custom fit that'll change their game...
		
Click to expand...

If no typos then that is pretty bizarre! Good spot


----------



## IainP (Mar 30, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			Did anyone see the exchanges between the Americans Kelly Kraft and Grayson Murray against many of the ET/Asian Tour players?

The Americans certainly got shot down and rightly so. Ben An ripped in to them :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Missed this, any links?


----------



## pendodave (Mar 30, 2017)

Golfwrx forums for DA Points (there were pics, so no typos!) and the Twitter nonsense.

It's always a good read for the (mainly) septic angle on the game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 30, 2017)

Worth putting a few quid on Fowler for The Masters. Until last week he led the tour in Scoring Average and is currently leading the Houston Open with an -8 opening round. Playing some very, very good golf right now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2017)

Kang hits a horror drive and lets go of the club which ends up a few feet from the fans. Not a great thing to do and not the first time this has happened now and only a matter of time surely before one slips further than anticipated and hits a fan (who in the Kang clip were all looking down the hole towards the ball and not aware of the club)


----------



## Dogma (Apr 2, 2017)

He lets go of the club when it's behind his back, which is hardly releasing it through his follow through and in to the crowd.

Mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 2, 2017)

Dogma said:



			He lets go of the club when it's behind his back, which is hardly releasing it through his follow through and in to the crowd.

Mountain out of a mole hill.
		
Click to expand...

It's still pathetic. 
It's a bad shot. No need to let go of the club like a child.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2017)

IainP said:



			Missed this, any links?
		
Click to expand...

It was a Twitter spat. The Americans were insinuating that winning and getting world ranking points on the ET was easy. Simple reply, come on over and do it. Foolish and stupid but that's Twitter in the hands of fools for you.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 2, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			It's still pathetic. 
It's a bad shot. No need to let go of the club like a child.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god. Think of the children.

They'll all be throwing their clubs around on the course and saying 'But Kang does it!'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			It's still pathetic. 
It's a bad shot. No need to let go of the club like a child.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and only take one to release it in the follow through. Several starting to do it and it's poor form and a bad example


----------

